# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ما أفضل تفاسير القرآن الحديثة منهجية؟

## محمد أحمد حميده

العــــلم رحــــمٌ بـــــين أهـــــلِه 
الرجاء من متخصصي دراسة مناهج المفسِّرين التكرُّم علينا بذكر أفضل تفاسير القرآن الحديثة منهجية؟

----------


## محمد أحمد حميده

أي تفسيرٍ من حيث صحَّة ما ورد فيه من عدمه هو نتيجة منطقية لمدى أصالة المنهج المتَّبع في التفسير ذاته.
والتفسير من حيث هو نظرة العصر للقرآن الكريم في ضوء منهج أصيل وضعه علماء التفسير وعلماء علوم القرآن هو هو محاولة لتنزيل آيات القرآن على الواقع.
ولكي يتم هذا التنزيل بوجهٍ سليمٍ لابد أن يكون نتيجة لمنهج أصيل.

----------


## الورديه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته فالتفسير المنير في العقيدة والشريعة والمنهج من التفاسير القيمة في علم التفسير ولاسيما أنه معاصر لواقعنا المعاصر وامتاز بحسن الترتيب وفيه الكثير من الفوائد وهو للباحثين،

يقول ابرهيم الحميضي الاستاذ المساعد بكلية الشريعه في جامعة القصيم في مشاركة له في ملتقى اهل التفسير بخصوص تفسير الزحيلي المسمى التفسير المنير ما نصه :
وهذا الكتاب من أفضل التفاسير الحديثة ، ويتميز بأمور منها:
الشمول ، وحسن العرض والترتيب، وسهولة العبارة، و الترجيح في كثير من المسائل، والاعتناء بالأحكام الفقهية، وتقسيم السورةإلى مقاطع ووضع عناوين مناسبة لها، فهو يجمع بين التفسير التحليلي والموضوعي،وعليه مؤاخذات يسيرة لايخلو منها تفسير، ولولا غلاء ثمنه لكان هو الكتاب المناسب أن يكون مقررا عل طلاب الجامعة في رأيي،

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

من أهم ما ينبغي الاهتمام به قبل قراءة التفسير : معرفة عقيدة صاحب الكتاب .

*ومن أهم التفاسير المعاصرة التي ينبغي الحرص على دراستها :*

أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن 
تأليف : العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي.
طبعة : دار عالم الفوائد.

تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان .
تأليف : العلامة / عبد الرحمن السعدي .
طبعة : دار ابن الجوزي .
رحمهما الله.

----------


## العلمي أمل

تفسير التحرير والتنوير - محمد الطاهر بن عاشور - 15 مجلد (30 جزء) - الحجم الإجمالي 225 ميجا - الدار التونسية للنشر

صفحة الكتاب :
http://www.archive.org/details/tahrer_tanwer

----------


## أبو الحسن السلفي

راجع هذا الرابط
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/tafsir27725/

----------


## ربيع الأديب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته فالتفسير المنير في العقيدة والشريعة والمنهج من التفاسير القيمة في علم التفسير ولاسيما أنه معاصر لواقعنا المعاصر وامتاز بحسن الترتيب وفيه الكثير من الفوائد وهو للباحثين،
> 
> يقول ابرهيم الحميضي الاستاذ المساعد بكلية الشريعه في جامعة القصيم في مشاركة له في ملتقى اهل التفسير بخصوص تفسير الزحيلي المسمى التفسير المنير ما نصه :
> وهذا الكتاب من أفضل التفاسير الحديثة ، ويتميز بأمور منها:
> الشمول ، وحسن العرض والترتيب، وسهولة العبارة، و الترجيح في كثير من المسائل، والاعتناء بالأحكام الفقهية، وتقسيم السورةإلى مقاطع ووضع عناوين مناسبة لها، فهو يجمع بين التفسير التحليلي والموضوعي،وعليه مؤاخذات يسيرة لايخلو منها تفسير، ولولا غلاء ثمنه لكان هو الكتاب المناسب أن يكون مقررا عل طلاب الجامعة في رأيي،


نعم جزاك الله خيرا تفسير رائع ومفيد ، مع التنبيه على عقيدة مؤلفه ، فهو أشعري كما لا يخفى على طلاّب العلم ..

----------


## أمين الامانة

اعتقد ان كتاب ( الكفاية في التفسير بالمأثور والدراية )يفي بالغرض المنشود( المنهج العلمي واقوال السلف وكثير من أئمة التفسير)

----------

